# Smiles with sadness



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bobby looks so handsome in Moose's coat!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Aww, that is a little bittersweet. I’m glad you didn’t get rid of the Moose’s trusty coat (I wouldn’t be able to either if I was you). It was made with love and worn with love. What a wonderful thing to share with Bobby. He looks great in it. I wish I had one exactly like it, it’s perfect.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What a great way for Bobby to help keep Moose alive in your heart.


----------



## SilverSylvio (Oct 8, 2020)

Beautiful 💙


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Neat that you could modify Moose's coat for Bobby.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Bobby looks very handsome in the coat!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Here is a picture of Moose in his prime. 
I thought I should share a picture of him since I talk about him on this site. The coat looked very handsome on him.❤ You may just think I have a thing for tuxedo doggies.😉


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

That is so nice that you were able to salvage the special coat and still use it. I am sure you have fond memories of your big guy keeping warm in that coat. I found this particularly touching because my husband died when he was 34 and I gave his wool coat to his sister. She kept in sealed in a plastic bag for years because it smelled like her brother. Funny how we treasure those special memories of loved ones, isn't it?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Perfection 💝


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> Here is a picture of Moose in his prime.
> I thought I should share a picture of him since I talk about him on this site. The coat looked very handsome on him.❤ You may just think I have a thing for tuxedo doggies.😉
> View attachment 470536


He is stunning! What a handsome dude.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Moose was gorgeous. I'm glad you were able to reuse his coat. The other day I took in the straps on Pogo's harness and started using it on Galen. It was a bittersweet moment.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I love that you added a matching scarf.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Charmed said:


> That is so nice that you were able to salvage the special coat and still use it. I am sure you have fond memories of your big guy keeping warm in that coat. I found this particularly touching because my husband died when he was 34 and I gave his wool coat to his sister. She kept in sealed in a plastic bag for years because it smelled like her brother. Funny how we treasure those special memories of loved ones, isn't it?


I do. Thank you. I am very touched you shared your story. My very best friend lost her husband not that long ago and his wool sweaters are so precious to her.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Moose was gorgeous. I'm glad you were able to reuse his coat. The other day I took in the straps on Pogo's harness and started using it on Galen. It was a bittersweet moment.


Thank you! Moose was definitely a handsome boy! He always drew compliments. You definitely understand the bitter sweetness. I’m glad it worked for you to use Pogo’s harness on Galen. The animal human bond is so amazing, isn’t it?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is so lovely. What a great way to hold onto those memories.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Dapper is definitely the word!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Impressive! I wish I had such creative talent.


----------

